# Sometimes I wonder..



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

if I was cut out for being in a relationship. When I was single things were so much more easier. I seemed to be more at peace and none of the up and down emotions I feel now that I am with someone. What can that mean? I love him to death but...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It means that being in a relationship can be hard. We have to be less selfish, less self centered in a relationship. 

Hopefully the benefits of the relationship are more than the hard parts.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Same here, Diz. But in my case, I think it's worth it.

But I so very much understand what you mean.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

My man-picker is broken. Yeah, I get very lonely at times. But I don't miss the loneliness of being in a relationship with someone who wasn't really there for me; who didn't have my back.

Being lonely in a relationship is far worse than being alone by myself.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It means that being in a relationship can be hard. We have to be less selfish, less self centered in a relationship.
> 
> Hopefully the benefits of the relationship are more than the hard parts.



It is very hard. Hard work too. When I am happy I am so very very happy but when I am sad it feels like the end of the world for me.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> My man-picker is broken. Yeah, I get very lonely at times. But I don't miss the loneliness of being in a relationship with someone who wasn't really there for me; who didn't have my back.
> 
> Being lonely in a relationship is far worse than being alone by myself.


So very very true. I would rather be alone than be in a horrid relationship for sure.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DiZ said:


> It is very hard. Hard work too. When I am happy I am so very very happy but when I am sad it feels like the end of the world for me.


What in your relationship is making you so sad and is so much work?


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> What in your relationship is making you so sad and is so much work?



He had an EA. I am having a hard time with it. I don't feel the same about him anymore. I do love him but I keep thinking about what he typed to that other woman.

Even before that he just seems so obtuse sometimes about things. I am also going thru menopause and very sensitive about things.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Same here, Diz. But in my case, I think it's worth it.
> 
> But I so very much understand what you mean.


I am glad you understand. This forum really has helped me. 

It is worth it to save a marriage. His EA really was a brick wall for me. I am still trying to climb out of the hole. I am trying to get my full feelings of love back for him but so far no luck. Something tells me a piece of my love for him has gone and will never come back. He feels terrible about it but what can I do?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DiZ said:


> He had an EA. I am having a hard time with it. I don't feel the same about him anymore. I do love him but I keep thinking about what he typed to that other woman.
> 
> Even before that he just seems so obtuse sometimes about things. I am also going thru menopause and very sensitive about things.


It's understandable that you would have a hard time about an EA.

Have the two of you gone to any MC?


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It's understandable that you would have a hard time about an EA.
> 
> Have the two of you gone to any MC?


No we have not. I think that will be the next step.


----------

